# What's it really like to live in Singapore?



## DesertStranded

My fiance and I are a bit sick of the situation we're in here in Dubai and would like to relocate somewhere else. He's a Senior Web Developer/Web Master so we'd need to go someplace good for IT where he could find a decent paying position.


So how is the working/living situation in Singapore? Don't just give the positive PC answer I really want to know the pros and cons. What are the work culture, working hours, salary, vacation time, crime, corruption, bureaucracy, commute time, daily hassles, etc.

I'd really appreciate any advice anyone could give so we could decide if a move is advisable.


----------



## Sunshine Gal

Hi,

Really glad that u actually thot of coming to Singapore. Me being a Singaporean welcome you in adv to our multi-culture society. On a whole, Singapore is a safe place to stay in. You dun hv to worry when u're walking along d streets, can safely let your children play at playgrounds and wander abt. 

On a personal note, i'll say living in Singapore is not easy too. Irregardless of which industry u're in, u tend to work long hours. Most companies here do not pay overtime if you are paid by monthly salary. You're expected to be efficient and has to multi-task at times. But i would say it is still better than HK. By normal practice, u'll get 14 days of annual leave n 30 days medical leave. 

Good thing is that our govt is emphasising more on work-life bal, so there's more flexi working hours esp for working mums.

Hope this gives u some background.




DesertStranded said:


> My fiance and I are a bit sick of the situation we're in here in Dubai and would like to relocate somewhere else. He's a Senior Web Developer/Web Master so we'd need to go someplace good for IT where he could find a decent paying position.
> 
> 
> So how is the working/living situation in Singapore? Don't just give the positive PC answer I really want to know the pros and cons. What are the work culture, working hours, salary, vacation time, crime, corruption, bureaucracy, commute time, daily hassles, etc.
> 
> I'd really appreciate any advice anyone could give so we could decide if a move is advisable.


----------



## synthia

One of the cons is that government control is very tight. Although the west calls it a democracy, the country is really run by one party (actually one family).

I don't know about finding IT work, as there are lots of very good IT people there already. You can go there on a tourist visa, or try a recruitment agency, but there is no way to move there and then look for a job. You need a valid residence permit to rent an apartment, which you can only get if you already have a work visa or a student visa.

Housing is very expensive, but food is cheap. Singaporeans are all 'foodies', to the extent that the New Straits Times reviews small hole-in-the-wall noodle shops and hawker stalls. The food is really, really good.


----------



## DesertStranded

Yeah, here in Dubai the rent is outrageously expensive. The revenue generated by Real Estate surpasses even the revenue they make off of oil, even in these days of high gas prices. Likewise, there is the illusion of democracy here as well. The price of goods and groceries is the same as the states. Work hours are long and employers are known for taking advantage of non-Western employees. 

I was just wondering if the salaries in Singapore would be enough to cover rent. Here, about 75% of my husband's salary goes towards rent, then a large chunk goes towards transportation. Since there is no effective public transport here yet we have to use taxis or rental cars. I'd like to find a place where we could live for 2 yrs. and afford rent & transport and actually be able to save some money while we wait for his greencard.


----------



## synthia

Public transportation in Singapore is excellent. You should be paid enough to cover rent.

I do have a question, though. In one post you refer to your fiance, then to your husband. Was there a wedding in between posts? If so, best wishes to you both!

Which brings up another issue. Be sure to check if you can get a residence visa if you are not yet married. And if you expect to work, find out if you will be allowed to work on a 'trailing spouse' visa. You are not likely to get any under-the-table work.


----------



## ricardo blue

DesertStranded said:


> My fiance and I are a bit sick of the situation we're in here in Dubai and would like to relocate somewhere else. He's a Senior Web Developer/Web Master so we'd need to go someplace good for IT where he could find a decent paying position.
> 
> 
> So how is the working/living situation in Singapore? Don't just give the positive PC answer I really want to know the pros and cons. What are the work culture, working hours, salary, vacation time, crime, corruption, bureaucracy, commute time, daily hassles, etc.
> 
> I'd really appreciate any advice anyone could give so we could decide if a move is advisable.


Hi DS,

Although Singapore is not a place I would imagine myself feeling particually comfortable in (probably due to my liking for self expression, freedom of movement, political views and fondness of drugs). I found a list of good and bad things about the place that you might find interesting.....if not amusing.


5 good things about the city

§ You are never too far away from anywhere. You can reach any place within 1 hour, even at peak hours.
§ There is a shopping mall around every nook and corner-->your girlfriend/ wife will be happy-->you will be happy.
§ You can get food 24/7 and you can get all kinds of food.
§ The sex ratio is skewed in favour of females, most of whom believe in the maxim - less is more.
§ Everything is so bloody well planned and efficient!

5 bad things about the city

§ You are never too far away from office or for that matter, home. No refreshing change, whatsoever.
§ The underground remains crowded even on weekends - full of shoppers and their unfortunate boyfriends/husbands/noisy kids.
§ Much of the small talk is dominated by food - new places to eat & new cuisines to try - that's all people talk about!
§ All the females look alike and you can never tell whether they are aged 13 or 30.
§ There is no excitement - its never unpredictable!

5 odd things about the city

§ People like to make out on escalators in train stations.
§ The Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) services are not that efficient - they can stop in the middle of the tunnel, the doors of the train and those of the platform may not necessarily match and to top it all, they don't even announce which side of the train the next platform is on! (whoa Kolkata Metro rocks!)
§ Booze is so damn overpriced!
§ You'll see more elderly people than children on the streets - the birth rate is like the 10th lowest in the world and the Government provides financial incentives to people having babies!
§ Discussing politics is taboo.

5 ugly things about the city

§ There is a surveillance camera everywhere.
§ Freedom of speech? - even the Singaporeans accept the absence of that la!
§ There is no concept of a family dinner; husbands, wives and children are known to eat out at their favourite joints before coming home.
§ Taxi drivers are amazingly some of the most racist people on the road.
§ And yes - who can forget - Death to Drugs!!

regards,

Ricardo


----------



## DesertStranded

synthia said:


> I do have a question, though. In one post you refer to your fiance, then to your husband. Was there a wedding in between posts? If so, best wishes to you both!
> 
> Which brings up another issue. Be sure to check if you can get a residence visa if you are not yet married. And if you expect to work, find out if you will be allowed to work on a 'trailing spouse' visa. You are not likely to get any under-the-table work.


Oh, sorry for the confusion. We haven't married yet. Dating is illegal in Dubai so we are just used to already introducing ourselves as married. 

Are marriages in Singapore civil or religious?

I guess we would have to marry and have jobs lined up before thinking of a move.


----------



## Havoline

May i ask why the preference Singapore over other places in Asia? In a global recession, how do we weigh the pros and cons now.
Where do we search for Singapore govt's immigration statistics?


----------



## DesertStranded

Actually I don't have a concrete preference yet. I'm just looking for a place that will be cheaper to live in than Dubai. The cost of renting even a studio apartment here has left us at the poverty level. Don't ever believe the hype about Dubai, it's BS!


----------



## spikedoll

properties in Singapore ain't cheap either..even HDB flats are also exp


----------



## synthia

Singapore has been bringing in immigrants at a rate that makes some citizens fear that the character of the country is being changed, that it will no longer even look as if it is predominantly Chinese, or so I've been reading.


----------



## DesertStranded

Havoline said:


> ok, here the rental range as of Nov'08 is approximately (using 1USD = 1.5 SGD)
> Studio apt : US$1,200 (500sqft to 700 sqft)
> 
> 
> Transport via trains costs about US$2.70 a day, 2 meals eating out costs US$7 (hawker food), US$20 (restaurants).
> 
> So what's Dubai's expenses for above like?


Rent/property prices are a bit more in Dubai.

1USD=3.65AED
I'm renting in the most affordable area of Dubai (way out in the desert).
The plumbing is shoddy, the appliances are of a cheap Indian make and it's situated directly across from a sewage treatment plant that smells awful.

I pay approximately $1600 USD for this substandard quality studio.

Dubai does not yet have any efficient public transport. There are buses you can take but you will have to transfer so many times and wait for the buses that get stuck in the traffic that it will take 3 hours to get from one side of Dubai to the other.

The main mode of transport are taxis. If you rent a car it will cost you about $550 USD/month.

Groceries and goods cost the same here as in the States even though the wages are lower here.

The average salary for the average position in Admin./IT/Secretarial is *UNDER* $2700 USD. It is only worth it to come to Dubai if you are in upper management or RE. 

I'm currently looking for work so we depend on my fiance's meager salary alone and after rent and transport we have under $500 USD/month to pay for groceries, health care products, entertainment and other expenses.


----------



## Havoline

Yes you are right, Dubai and Singapore seems almost having similar living expenses, in Singapore, most families get by with both couples working, otherwise you cannot have that city lifestyle you wish for. Singapore must well revert to being a fishing village. Is either this or that. And most choose that, bright lights big city. So these comes with its costs, nobody voted to reverting to a fishing village nowadays.


----------



## Havoline

synthia said:


> Singapore has been bringing in immigrants at a rate that makes some citizens fear that the character of the country is being changed, that it will no longer even look as if it is predominantly Chinese, or so I've been reading.


I like reading your travel blog, truly freedom.

Every city is working hard at that, its the city that attracts middle income people that gains more from taxes and consumption spending. Its a financial strategy for the government. Singapore works extra hard at achieving that because of the low birth rate despite having a well funded education population.


----------



## DesertStranded

How is Singapore weathering this world financial crisis? 

The economic bust finally hit Dubai last month and companies are downsizing and placing hiring freezes left and right now. Property sale prices are falling as well but rent is not dropping yet.

Are people in Singapore starting to panic?


----------



## Kayden Vince

Ya i am thinking of coming to singapore too to study. ANy advice?


----------



## astuteman

DesertStranded said:


> My fiance and I are a bit sick of the situation we're in here in Dubai and would like to relocate somewhere else. He's a Senior Web Developer/Web Master so we'd need to go someplace good for IT where he could find a decent paying position.
> 
> 
> So how is the working/living situation in Singapore? Don't just give the positive PC answer I really want to know the pros and cons. What are the work culture, working hours, salary, vacation time, crime, corruption, bureaucracy, commute time, daily hassles, etc.
> 
> I'd really appreciate any advice anyone could give so we could decide if a move is advisable.


work culture: definitely competitive. then again its the same for most cities.

salary: it depends on your experience can education level. but it shouldnt be too bad. 

vacation time: if you looking at the sch holidays is usually in June and December as well as a week in March and another week in september.

crime: definitely low. but that doesnt mean there is no crime..

commute time: at most takes abt 1hr. with public transport available everywhere it shouldnt be that diff to get form one place to another.


----------



## simonsays

astuteman said:


> work culture: definitely competitive. then again its the same for most cities.
> 
> salary: it depends on your experience can education level. but it shouldnt be too bad.
> 
> vacation time: if you looking at the sch holidays is usually in June and December as well as a week in March and another week in september.
> 
> crime: definitely low. but that doesnt mean there is no crime..
> 
> commute time: at most takes abt 1hr. with public transport available everywhere it shouldnt be that diff to get form one place to another.


My Maiden post here, and hope I dont step on anybody's ties 

I am considered one of the mid level expats here .. 

Honestly, my 2 cents advice: In Singapore, you can find public housing apartments from 800 US$ for a two bedroom apartment, like about 30 minutes or so from the city, upto a grand throw away price of like 8,000 US$ or more for a fancy apartment or bungalow house. Land being scarce here, bungalow houses cost a small fortune .. 

it all depends upon how fancy life you wanna live or want to save. I know a guy working for a air cargo company, whose rent was over 12,000 S$, for a large 5 bedroom apartment, with swimming pool and gym and what not. It was a highly paid job.

I also have a few expat colleagues with me, who are more than happy living in Housing board apartments.

In Singapore, you can live a decent life, with a decent japanese car, and can survive for less than 3000 US$ per month, and save a lot, or live for 10 times the cost. It all depends on how much you want to save or how much you get paid, and what benefits are included.

The choice is yours.

Nowadays, most expats are without the expat benefits as before, and have had their housing and transport allowances cut. 

Cheers


----------



## 83.giggles

DesertStranded said:


> Oh, sorry for the confusion. We haven't married yet. Dating is illegal in Dubai so we are just used to already introducing ourselves as married.
> 
> Are marriages in Singapore civil or religious?
> 
> I guess we would have to marry and have jobs lined up before thinking of a move.


marriages in singapore have both civil and religious. 

the religious marriage is the ROMM which is for the muslim couples whereas the ROM is civil marriage.


----------



## simonsays

83.giggles said:


> marriages in singapore have both civil and religious.
> 
> the religious marriage is the ROMM which is for the muslim couples whereas the ROM is civil marriage.


ROM Homepage has details on getting married.

There are some requirements, such as period of stay prior to applying for license, and a cooling-off period (sort of announcement period) and then you get a license to get married.

In Singapore, it is common for couples to get legally married, and then after some time to host a wedding program.


----------



## rohit99

ricardo blue said:


> Hi DS,
> 
> Although Singapore is not a place I would imagine myself feeling particually comfortable in (probably due to my liking for self expression, freedom of movement, political views and fondness of drugs). I found a list of good and bad things about the place that you might find interesting.....if not amusing.
> 
> 
> 5 good things about the city
> 
> § You are never too far away from anywhere. You can reach any place within 1 hour, even at peak hours.
> § There is a shopping mall around every nook and corner-->your girlfriend/ wife will be happy-->you will be happy.
> § You can get food 24/7 and you can get all kinds of food.
> § The sex ratio is skewed in favour of females, most of whom believe in the maxim - less is more.
> § Everything is so bloody well planned and efficient!
> 
> 5 bad things about the city
> 
> § You are never too far away from office or for that matter, home. No refreshing change, whatsoever.
> § The underground remains crowded even on weekends - full of shoppers and their unfortunate boyfriends/husbands/noisy kids.
> § Much of the small talk is dominated by food - new places to eat & new cuisines to try - that's all people talk about!
> § All the females look alike and you can never tell whether they are aged 13 or 30.
> § There is no excitement - its never unpredictable!
> 
> 5 odd things about the city
> 
> § People like to make out on escalators in train stations.
> § The Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) services are not that efficient - they can stop in the middle of the tunnel, the doors of the train and those of the platform may not necessarily match and to top it all, they don't even announce which side of the train the next platform is on! (whoa Kolkata Metro rocks!)
> § Booze is so damn overpriced!
> § You'll see more elderly people than children on the streets - the birth rate is like the 10th lowest in the world and the Government provides financial incentives to people having babies!
> § Discussing politics is taboo.
> 
> 5 ugly things about the city
> 
> § There is a surveillance camera everywhere.
> § Freedom of speech? - even the Singaporeans accept the absence of that la!
> § There is no concept of a family dinner; husbands, wives and children are known to eat out at their favourite joints before coming home.
> § Taxi drivers are amazingly some of the most racist people on the road.
> § And yes - who can forget - Death to Drugs!!
> 
> regards,
> 
> Ricardo


Very true , Ricardo 

I am from India and have lived in Singapore for some time. I can share the same feelings with you.
Keep it up


----------



## simonsays

rohit99 said:


> Very true , Ricardo
> 
> I am from India and have lived in Singapore for some time. I can share the same feelings with you.
> Keep it up


Sorry to be a bit rude, but I only I hear complaints of "lack of political freedom" and wierd stuff like "there is CCTV everywhere", mostly from guys who havent travelled the world, or lived in expensive places of the world.. 

You guys have to step out of your Cocoon and see the rest of the world.

Did you also know Singapore has the lowest crime rate in the world ?

Did you also know Singapore has one of the world's best Social Security System ? As well as the one of the best medical care system, for CITIZENS.

Well, I dont know about you guys, I would gladly trade in whatever Indian guys rant about, in favor of Safety and security and efficiency.

A rhetoric question: would you feel safe sending your 18 year old sister on a taxi ride, all alone, at midnight hour, on a 2 or 3 hour journey ?? Guess that is the best thing you can do in LA or NYC. Forget DRIVE BY SHOOTINGS or WRONG IDENTITY and getting murdered for resembling somebody else.

Well, in Singapore, you see young drunk girls fearlessly hailing cabs at 2 or 3 in the morning and heading home safely.

And while you get news reports of crime, the crimes are like 1% of what you get in neighboring countries. Across SEA, most of the countries crime reported is Shooting, armed robbery, murder, rape, gang fights with guns, and cars getting hijacked with the drivers and the driver being shot and dumped.. etc. 

Singapore reports serious crimes such as molest, petty thievery, and neighbors fighting.

Guess you guys have to see the world. In Malaysia, every pawn shop has atleast 2 or 3 guys with shotgun and in Philippines even 7-11 shops have armed guards. And normally you see convoys of cars when a senator is passing by, in Indonesia.

And rich people cant even take a peep out of their balcony, in Some other South Asian Countries

And it only takes a careless thing as not locking the steering lock in your car, and your car is gone in 5 minutes.

Not in Singapore.

As for the racism part, well, if you behave like Romans, when in Rome, you get treated properly. When you start to throw off your fancy 5 figure salary and demand respect, people turn into racists. Guess you guys havent seen racism, if you say people in Singapore is racists.

Anyway, sorry if this sounds like a serious rant. I been here for 10 years, and used to think like you guys, wondering why Politics is rarely discussed or is taboo. 

There are more important things such as safety, security, and well managed environment. Atleast for me.

Ricardo Blue - dont tell me you are also from India. Indians discussing politics is like having food daily.

Cheers guys, and have a nice day.

ps: I hope this does not turn into a Singapore Bashing thread. The forum is for people to share good information and not to bash any country I presume.


----------



## autumnstar

Lol ecureilx, well said! I feel most westerns get treated fairly well here, but in SEA, Singapore is truly the best place to live IF you had to choose.


----------



## Super_gx

I've lived in Singapore aka 'Asia Lite' for 2 years now. 

Getting a decent haircut is the thing that has eluded me throughout my stay.
You can go to a fancy salon or a community barber. I've never been able to find anybody who can cut my hair properly. I dont know what other guys of Afro Caribbean/African descent do.. 

That said, that is possibly the ONLY bad thing I can say about the place. 
You have to come here and kind of NOT compare it to what you can do or get in another place...if that makes sense?!?!

One thing you will notice is the general level of friendliness and warmth you receive from people. The weather is nice (When its not thundering with rain) and people are generally in a good mood. 

As previously mentioned, transport is great, so finding accommodation in an affordable area can be a breeze. 

Singapore, like its living space is quite small, However, its located in a great spot in SEA which just invites you to skip to a neighboring area for a cheap getaway.

If you do plan to come over here to live, be aware that in most cases, you will be expected to fork out for the following in advance:

- A goodwill deposit when making an offer to rent somewhere.
- 1 Months rent (2 months if you go for a 2 year lease)
- A Security deposit
- Estate agents commission (Usually equal to your monthly rental cost)
- Utilities costs (To register the utilities in your name)
- Stamp duty (No idea what this is for, but this is paid when signing your rental agreement)

Having $7k to $12k would give you a comfortable threshold to set up shop.
(In remote cases, your company might help you with the initial living costs, this is on a case by case basis though)

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ini_niki

*Living in Singapore*



DesertStranded said:


> Yeah, here in Dubai the rent is outrageously expensive. The revenue generated by Real Estate surpasses even the revenue they make off of oil, even in these days of high gas prices. Likewise, there is the illusion of democracy here as well. The price of goods and groceries is the same as the states. Work hours are long and employers are known for taking advantage of non-Western employees.
> 
> I was just wondering if the salaries in Singapore would be enough to cover rent. Here, about 75% of my husband's salary goes towards rent, then a large chunk goes towards transportation. Since there is no effective public transport here yet we have to use taxis or rental cars. I'd like to find a place where we could live for 2 yrs. and afford rent & transport and actually be able to save some money while we wait for his greencard.


Hi ... 

I know you posted this in November ... so not sure if you're still wondering ... and unfortunately you've probably missed the boat re: hiring freezes ... due to the economic crisis ... 

Still ... 

Living in Singapore is awesome ... I love it. Mind you I have a background of living in Asia so I'm used to the Asian way of life ... but Sing has the best of all worlds. 

Rent can be expensive -- if you want to spend stupid amounts of money you can ie. US$15,000 per month on a penthouse / mansion ... but you can also spend under S$2,000 for a 2 bed / 2 bath HDB (govt. housing) apartment located centrally, with air-con in bedrooms ... like me. Transport is minimal ... if you want to be 'atas' (posh) you can waste your money on a car ... otherwise the MRT / bus system is cheap, clean and goes everywhere. Otherwise you can get a cab ... also cheap / clean and goes to the rare places that the mrt / bus doesn't. 

Food is super cheap ... esp. veges etc if you buy at wet markets ... 

What you will be paying heaps for is alcohol - v expensive compared to US, UK, Aust; but might be cheaper than Dubai ... no idea. 

And of course, like anywhere, if you want to buy branded goods you'll be spending big. 

Re: schools -- these are expensive if you've got kids and want to send them to expat schools.

Re: jobs -- this is a problem at the moment. Singapore is not untouched by the current crisis. Lots of tech / IT jobs here are already with 'cheaper' employees ie. from India / China (which helps as the four official languages here are Eng / Mandarin / Malay / Tamil) ... so unless your partner has a super specialised skill that only he can perform, it's highly unlikely that you'll find work easily at the moment. 

But that doesn't mean dont try ... 

Singapore is the perfect blend of East and West for me ... it's got all the benefits of Asia - culture, food, colour, languages, communal attitude - and all the best of Europe/Aust - safe, clean, ease of lifestyle, health, fashion, freedom for women etc ... 

The weather is hot and humid -- but everything is airconditioned -- the shopping is awesome and the people are lovely ... 

And on top of this the govt actively wants expats to come here ... but yeah, there are problems re: getting visas ... if you don't have a job (or certain huge ammount of cash) you can't get a visa ... and also visa versa kind of ...

I know, I know ... I sound like I should work for the tourism association  

but really ... Singapore is great


----------



## simonsays

ini_kimi - completely agree with your comments.


----------



## ini_niki

Thanks  ... I really do love living in SG!


----------



## autumnstar

ini_niki, nice to have people like you around. I guess it's good everyone loves to move(whether it's just westerners moving to asian country or vice versa) but you must always note the pros and cons.


----------



## simonsays

my 2 cents advice - when in rome, be like romans, and life is good ..


----------



## ini_niki

Actually compared to other places I've lived ... Singapore property prices are relatively cheap. You can get a HDB (govt apartment) with 2 beds / 2 baths / air-con / indoor laundry room and very centrally located for under S$2,000/mth ... that's where I'm living. You can also get much cheaper places or similar cost but with fewer rooms in less central areas ... like East Coast / Jurong etc ... 

It depends on what your requirements are -- like anything -- if you want a posh lifestyle you pay for it; but you can live cheaply too.

But would suggest that biggest issue re: moving to Singapore would be whether or not you can get work. 

The economic crisis has slowed down most companies ... there are hiring freezes all over ... and unless you / your partner have a very specific / unique skill it's unlikely that you'll find work easily. Mind you ... it's the same all over the world at the moment


----------



## sunset70

ecureilx said:


> Sorry to be a bit rude, but I only I hear complaints of "lack of political freedom" and wierd stuff like "there is CCTV everywhere", mostly from guys who havent travelled the world, or lived in expensive places of the world..
> 
> You guys have to step out of your Cocoon and see the rest of the world.


ecureilx: very true =)


----------



## simonsays

I prefer to live in a safe and monotonous world, than a world filled with adreneline junkies, like mugging, staring, fighting, shooting and chases .. 

I would prefer to leave the 'action' for when I feel like it, not something i would be facing day -in day - out.


----------



## rohit99

Hi ini_niki, I completely agree with you, I lived in Singapore for 5 months and i really enjoyed it.

Its a perfect blend of east and west.

your article is really nice, it has expressed my feelings about Singapore too in words.

Keep up the good work 

TC



ini_niki said:


> Hi ...
> 
> I know you posted this in November ... so not sure if you're still wondering ... and unfortunately you've probably missed the boat re: hiring freezes ... due to the economic crisis ...
> 
> Still ...
> 
> Living in Singapore is awesome ... I love it. Mind you I have a background of living in Asia so I'm used to the Asian way of life ... but Sing has the best of all worlds.
> 
> Rent can be expensive -- if you want to spend stupid amounts of money you can ie. US$15,000 per month on a penthouse / mansion ... but you can also spend under S$2,000 for a 2 bed / 2 bath HDB (govt. housing) apartment located centrally, with air-con in bedrooms ... like me. Transport is minimal ... if you want to be 'atas' (posh) you can waste your money on a car ... otherwise the MRT / bus system is cheap, clean and goes everywhere. Otherwise you can get a cab ... also cheap / clean and goes to the rare places that the mrt / bus doesn't.
> 
> Food is super cheap ... esp. veges etc if you buy at wet markets ...
> 
> What you will be paying heaps for is alcohol - v expensive compared to US, UK, Aust; but might be cheaper than Dubai ... no idea.
> 
> And of course, like anywhere, if you want to buy branded goods you'll be spending big.
> 
> Re: schools -- these are expensive if you've got kids and want to send them to expat schools.
> 
> Re: jobs -- this is a problem at the moment. Singapore is not untouched by the current crisis. Lots of tech / IT jobs here are already with 'cheaper' employees ie. from India / China (which helps as the four official languages here are Eng / Mandarin / Malay / Tamil) ... so unless your partner has a super specialised skill that only he can perform, it's highly unlikely that you'll find work easily at the moment.
> 
> But that doesn't mean dont try ...
> 
> Singapore is the perfect blend of East and West for me ... it's got all the benefits of Asia - culture, food, colour, languages, communal attitude - and all the best of Europe/Aust - safe, clean, ease of lifestyle, health, fashion, freedom for women etc ...
> 
> The weather is hot and humid -- but everything is airconditioned -- the shopping is awesome and the people are lovely ...
> 
> And on top of this the govt actively wants expats to come here ... but yeah, there are problems re: getting visas ... if you don't have a job (or certain huge ammount of cash) you can't get a visa ... and also visa versa kind of ...
> 
> I know, I know ... I sound like I should work for the tourism association
> 
> but really ... Singapore is great


----------



## ini_niki

Hey Rohit99: Thanks so much for your kind words! I've been here since December now and am still loving living in Singapore. It seems to just get better. 

In fact, I'm even happier since the whole 'swine flu' thing ... my home country has almost 1,000 cases! and there are only 14 in Singapore! ... yet another reason to love living here!  

Cheers
ini_niki


----------



## dash567

This thread has turned quite political and so here's a small attempt to turn things around just a wee bit! I'm relocating to Singapore shortly and wish to know if there are regular gatherings or networking events (either on the back of this forum or otherwise) which one could attend upon arrival in order to make the transition a bit easier + to benefit from the collective intelligence so to say... Many thanks for any advice/suggestions! Cheers, Dash


----------



## simonsays

dash567 said:


> This thread has turned quite political and so here's a small attempt to turn things around just a wee bit! I'm relocating to Singapore shortly and wish to know if there are regular gatherings or networking events (either on the back of this forum or otherwise) which one could attend upon arrival in order to make the transition a bit easier + to benefit from the collective intelligence so to say... Many thanks for any advice/suggestions! Cheers, Dash


There are a lot of self help groups, and each community flaunt their own gatherings. ... there are even gatherings for Romanians, Spanish .. 

All you need to do is to get in touch with the respective embassy .. 

As for the general gathering, Singapore is a cosmopolitan city. I will not go much on that subject, except one sentence "you got to be here to believe it .. " :clap2: :clap2:

Every taste and interest have their own groups, other than the government sponsored community clubs, various clubs, Junior Chamber / Rotary / Rotaract .. and all church groups (singles for Jesus, couples for Jesus .. ) you name it - you got it.

Welcome to Singapore, and experience it ..


----------



## dash567

ecureilx said:


> There are a lot of self help groups, and each community flaunt their own gatherings. ... there are even gatherings for Romanians, Spanish ..
> 
> All you need to do is to get in touch with the respective embassy ..
> 
> As for the general gathering, Singapore is a cosmopolitan city. I will not go much on that subject, except one sentence "you got to be here to believe it .. " :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Every taste and interest have their own groups, other than the government sponsored community clubs, various clubs, Junior Chamber / Rotary / Rotaract .. and all church groups (singles for Jesus, couples for Jesus .. ) you name it - you got it.
> 
> Welcome to Singapore, and experience it ..




Thanks Ecureilx - that sounds really fabulous - can't wait to experience it  ... however, is there one in particular that you would recommend for someone wishing to network professionally (as I will be looking for work and keen to benefit from other people's experience) and have some fun??


----------



## simonsays

Now you are giving me jitters .. he he 

What profession are you in ? And professionals, they have their own cliques ..

Depends upon what you want .. anyway, for example, doctors have their own watering holes, and so and so .. and you got to get here, to find out what you want .. 

Anyway, unless you are into multi-level marketing or network marketing or any property sales, most networks in singapore are so - so .. cos it's a small place.

Cheers, and have fun


----------



## dash567

ecureilx said:


> Now you are giving me jitters .. he he
> 
> What profession are you in ? And professionals, they have their own cliques ..
> 
> Depends upon what you want .. anyway, for example, doctors have their own watering holes, and so and so .. and you got to get here, to find out what you want ..
> 
> Anyway, unless you are into multi-level marketing or network marketing or any property sales, most networks in singapore are so - so .. cos it's a small place.
> 
> Cheers, and have fun


Hi Ecureilx and thanks again... my profession is one which Shakespeare proposed to eliminate in Henry VI (act iv; scene II... i.e. lawyer! Have you got some intell at hand vi-a-vis this motley bunch?? Cheers,


----------



## simonsays

ah ha .. the striped ones .. or the un-striped ones ?

Well, Lawyers are the mostly seen people around Raffles place.

Just hang around Boat Quay on weekdays, and you will have to be blind not to see them, mostly around Penny Black and Harry's bar .. 

When you put your feet in Singapore, you will figure it out anyway.

Drop me PM, if you need any further info, rather than cluttering the board ..


----------



## ini_niki

Hey there Dash ... there are a couple of legal organisations in Singapore, of course ... from what I understand to work in Sing as a lawyer you'll need to register -- check out the Singapore Law Association -- :: Welcome to The Law Society of Singapore :: ... once you register it will be easier to look for work and they have a social group as well ... 

In fact, just about every organisation large or small does in Singapore ... I'd suggest you just do a bit of web surfing re: your hobbies and interests and see what comes up. 

Singaporeans are very, very friendly and approachable  ... 

If you're sporty you could also look at joining one of the Dragon Boat teams ... in fact I'm pretty sure some of the law offices have teams ... ::: Singapore dragon boat Association :::

Good luck ... I found that when I got here -- although I had a couple of friends here already -- that my new workmates totally took me in ... I now spend heaps of time with them outside work as well and they can get me in touch with just about anyone or anything I need in Sing  

Cheers
ini_niki


----------



## simonsays

to add on, to what ini-kimi mentioned, since singapore is a small place, a lot of times you will tend to find things to do, and more sooner than later, you will end up building your own network of friends. .


----------



## KateGarden

Rent in Dubai has really gone down now as well as real estate prices. Singapore real estate is expensive, however anything else is ok priced. I love the city for a while, but it gets boring after a while.


----------



## dash567

ini_niki said:


> Hey there Dash ... there are a couple of legal organisations in Singapore, of course ... from what I understand to work in Sing as a lawyer you'll need to register -- check out the Singapore Law Association -- :: Welcome to The Law Society of Singapore :: ... once you register it will be easier to look for work and they have a social group as well ...
> 
> In fact, just about every organisation large or small does in Singapore ... I'd suggest you just do a bit of web surfing re: your hobbies and interests and see what comes up.
> 
> Singaporeans are very, very friendly and approachable  ...
> 
> If you're sporty you could also look at joining one of the Dragon Boat teams ... in fact I'm pretty sure some of the law offices have teams ... ::: Singapore dragon boat Association :::
> 
> Good luck ... I found that when I got here -- although I had a couple of friends here already -- that my new workmates totally took me in ... I now spend heaps of time with them outside work as well and they can get me in touch with just about anyone or anything I need in Sing
> 
> Cheers
> ini_niki


Hi ini_niki & ecureilx, thanks ever-so-much for all the info... I can't wait to be there and to explore the scene - just in the process of organising the housing as we speak!!  ini_niki: are you perchance in the legal profession as well?

Very best, D.


----------



## ini_niki

Hey Dash ... nah ... not a lawyer ... more like someone who works in an industry that often needs lawyers or at least, talks to lawyers a lot! Still ... my mother did want me to do law  

No, I'm in the media! So I get to know a bit of something about everything  

Where are you looking to stay? Is your company putting you up?


----------



## nehalvara

My husband and I are thinking of moving to singapore. We have 2 girls and 3rd child due anyday. We currently have grocery/convenient store in the uk and would like to purchase a business in singapore. Our main worry is how are girls would settle in a completely different environment, also what are the schools like?

Could anyone advise us to what would be the best industry to invest in, what the schools are like and how does the property market work.

Thankyou
Nehal


----------



## Expatmanuk

Hi; how bad IS it in Dubai? I'm supposed to come there in August to start a new job, like you wanted to save but, since my employer won't / can't get me a free apartment because of my dogs, it looks like I'll have to rent... no point in coming if I'm just breaking even, apart from the fact the alternative is unemployment in Britain... might be a job going in Brunei for me though...


----------



## Havoline

nehalvara said:


> My husband and I are thinking of moving to singapore. We have 2 girls and 3rd child due anyday. We currently have grocery/convenient store in the uk and would like to purchase a business in singapore. Our main worry is how are girls would settle in a completely different environment, also what are the schools like?
> 
> Could anyone advise us to what would be the best industry to invest in, what the schools are like and how does the property market work.
> 
> Thankyou
> Nehal


Sg has 4.84 million population now in a tiny island. If its any indication, its quite a safe bet to do food business, beauty salons, retails such recurring consumption business. Grocery or convnenient store is abit competitive, becos its dominated by Govt linked Fairprice Co-op, Malaysian's Dairy Farm Giant Hypermart. The sustainable small players there seems to be Indian operated convenience store. But there are a few run by local Chinese, but i suspect average profitabilty.

Schools shldnt be a problem for ur kids, Sg was a British colony before, education very incline to English stream, Chinese is a supplementary language by itself. All maths, science subjects are English.

Property here are high, but cheaper than Hong Kong. You have to scout around to buy one for 6 months to avoid overpaying for one. Lease from 99years to freehold properties in all districts.


----------



## philgallo

Singapore is seriously expensive, but I think it has more dimensions to it than Dubai - and it's a bit cheaper too! I think this post (though a bit biaist ) sums up the pluses of living in singapore... Living in Singapore: Why People Love It Here


----------



## davshere

I guess living in Singapore provides quite a bit of flexibility in cost. Cost of living ranges pretty wide, since there are many cheaper alternatives (eg. public transport-car, hawker food etc), so it depends more upon one's personal choice; to live extravagantly or


----------



## Zephyr lim

DesertStranded said:


> My fiance and I are a bit sick of the situation we're in here in Dubai and would like to relocate somewhere else. He's a Senior Web Developer/Web Master so we'd need to go someplace good for IT where he could find a decent paying position.
> 
> 
> So how is the working/living situation in Singapore? Don't just give the positive PC answer I really want to know the pros and cons. What are the work culture, working hours, salary, vacation time, crime, corruption, bureaucracy, commute time, daily hassles, etc.
> 
> I'd really appreciate any advice anyone could give so we could decide if a move is advisable.


Singapore is a great place to live in.
- Low criminal rates
- Freedom of religion
- Hardworking public services
- Food is cheap here
- Good education system

But.....
- High rental fees
- Expensive cars
- High density of peiple
- No 4 seasons!

It is really up to you to see which areas you like and/or prefer. 

IT positions are plentiful in Singapore and it is not that difficult to secure a job positions.


----------



## Zephyr lim

synthia said:


> One of the cons is that government control is very tight. Although the west calls it a democracy, the country is really run by one party (actually one family).
> 
> I don't know about finding IT work, as there are lots of very good IT people there already. You can go there on a tourist visa, or try a recruitment agency, but there is no way to move there and then look for a job. You need a valid residence permit to rent an apartment, which you can only get if you already have a work visa or a student visa.
> 
> Housing is very expensive, but food is cheap. Singaporeans are all 'foodies', to the extent that the New Straits Times reviews small hole-in-the-wall noodle shops and hawker stalls. The food is really, really good.


I agree food is cheap!

"Government control" provides stable economic and job environment. Many overseas companies set up shop here in Singapore due to that. A single controlling party also allows foresight and planning for 10 years and beyond, this is better for a country.


----------



## mchapin

davshere said:


> I guess living in Singapore provides quite a bit of flexibility in cost. Cost of living ranges pretty wide, since there are many cheaper alternatives (eg. public transport-car, hawker food etc), so it depends more upon one's personal choice; to live extravagantly or


Agree with this! I really enjoyed my time living in Singapore, and ended up living much cheaper than most of the expat friends I met while living there. It can be ridiculously expensive in _everything_ from food to housing to transportation- or it can be cheaper than living in countries like the US or Canada, all depending on what sacrifices you're willing to make!

Coming from a small town, I was excited that there always seemed to be something to do there- but it takes some effort searching. Lots of websites have lists of local events, music and cultural events all the time, and a lot of them are free, so I'd say if you're feeling bored you may not be looking in the right places!


----------

